# Irregular periods after coming off birth control?



## dakotaice

Hey guys!

I have been stalking this site for a while now, and made an account a long time ago to stalk people's bump and BFP pictures! :flower: I have never posted here, because I thought OH would think it creepy. He knows I lurk on here, but I recently told him I was thinking about posting and he just laughed at me. So here I am! :happydance:

I am 20 years old and in a long term relationship with a 22 year old firefighter/EMT. I graduate from college next Christmas with a double major in English Literature and History with plans to become a teacher or technical editor. Obviously, I am super broody and want children ASAP.. partially because my parents had me when they were older, and are now getting up there in age and dealing with heart diseases, etc. I desperately want my parents to experience their grand children before they pass, as I am an only child. OH and I have set our TTC date to when I'm 22, which is in a year and a half-ish.

Anywho... I've been on the pill (Yasmin) for around 3 years and tapered off a few months ago. My cycles have been all over the place. They were 34 days, 29 days, and my most recent was 36 days. Is this normal? How long did it take you ladies to become more regular after coming off the pill?


----------



## dakotaice

Ack, I see I've posted here before but the post was locked because I'm an idiot and didn't know I had to be pregnant to post in that forum.. LOL so I am counting this as my first real post!


----------



## comotion89

hiya I came of bcp in June had my las breakthrough July 2 had a strange bleed on the 17th n some other strange stuff for one day yesterday so I havnt really had a proper period yet I kno it takes time for your periods to become regular


----------



## everdreaming

It does take time for periods to become regular as your body is used to the sythetic hormones tricking it into thinking ovulation has already occurred. From the ladies on here that I know I think it takes 3-6 months before regular 'normal'ish periods occur :)


----------



## dakotaice

Thanks guys!


----------



## k.mcmahan2010

Not to scare anyone, but I went off BCP last October, and my periods still aren't straight. My last cycle was 46 days. I had a cycle a few months back where I bled for 6 weeks straight. I have no idea what's going on. :/ But from what I've read, I'm the odd ball and most people regulate within 6 months.


----------



## fumbles

I'm still waiting for my first true period and I had withdrawal on the 2nd July. TTC in six months hope that's enough time for things to get regular!


----------



## dakotaice

Oh gosh, that sounds scary mcmahan! I have never bled for a prolonged period of time like that, thank god. When I do get my periods they are very normal, run of the mill periods. They are just coming at really odd intervals--like I said my last cycle was 36 days long...

And these are just the cycles I've kept track of on my new iphone app (called P tracker--VERY helpful for those TTC or just keep up with their cycles.. tells you when you're ovulationg, fertile, period and cycle lengths, etc.) .. I've been off BC for longer than 3-4 cycles. I got the app because they were irregular and I needed a way to keep up with them. I've probably been off BC for 5-6 months now and still no regular cycles. :/


----------



## k.mcmahan2010

dakotaice said:


> Oh gosh, that sounds scary mcmahan! I have never bled for a prolonged period of time like that, thank god. When I do get my periods they are very normal, run of the mill periods. They are just coming at really odd intervals--like I said my last cycle was 36 days long...
> 
> And these are just the cycles I've kept track of on my new iphone app (called P tracker--VERY helpful for those TTC or just keep up with their cycles.. tells you when you're ovulationg, fertile, period and cycle lengths, etc.) .. I've been off BC for longer than 3-4 cycles. I got the app because they were irregular and I needed a way to keep up with them. I've probably been off BC for 5-6 months now and still no regular cycles. :/

Yea, it wasn't like straight bleeding though, it would start, then spot for a while, then start again for maybe a day, then spot for a while, then start, etc. It was so annoying because I never knew what it was going to be like the next day. My last cycle was 45 days long. I have a Doc appt Monday (although I'm not sure what I originally made it for...) I will be asking about my periods. Unfortunately she will probably want to put me on BC to regulate it, and I don't want that AT ALL! Never again will I put hormones in my body after this last experience.


----------



## tinkalink

I came off over a year ago now and they're still not normal! lol Went to the doctors though and they told me not to worry - apparently your periods are not considered truly irregular unless they are well over 6 weeks apart and missing several at a time! I'm trying to worry a lot less about it now but I know having periods like this will prob mean less opportunities to conceive for me :(


----------



## Lovey92

everyone is waiting until their period gets reg. cant u still end up prego during the time of not being on BC?


----------



## DVSVXN

Before i went on the pill a few years back mine were all over the place but I stopped taking it in april 2009-April 2011 and during that time they were never regular :/


----------



## k.mcmahan2010

Lovey92 said:


> everyone is waiting until their period gets reg. cant u still end up prego during the time of not being on BC?

theoretically you can, if you ::sex: while you are ovulating but don't realize it because you haven't had a proper period yet. I think a lot of people wait so they have a better idea of when they conceived and so their dates are more accurate. I also believe doctors tell woman to wait at least one cycle after coming off BC but IDK why...?


----------

